

Facebook writing privacy policy in plain(er) English - m0hit
http://www.vancouversun.com/business/technology/Facebook+develops+privacy+policy/4409300/story.html
Can't edit the link, here's the primary source (facebooks data policy page): http://www.facebook.com/about/privacy
======
m0hit
Facebook's data policy page:

<http://www.facebook.com/about/privacy>

